# The head tilting business



## Jacek

I've been around dogs for a while but my family never owned a GSD. I've seen some head tilting from one of the labradors my mother had when I was young, but it wasn't all that much - just once in a while.

Bella is now about 7 months, my first GSD - the head tilting became an everyday thing for her since about a month now. I talk to her about anything and she just starts tilting head left and right, I find it absolutely hilarious and I'm pretty much unable to stop laughing. I assume this is normal for GSD's? Just out of curisity, does it indicate anything?


----------



## jakeandrenee

I think it means she is trying to understand you? Trying to recognize words and sounds...it is funny to watch....they are so smart and want to learn!


----------



## Veronica1

I wonder if GSDs can hear better than other breeds with those giant ears? It makes for a great photo op!


----------



## Wolfiesmom

She is listening and trying to understand. It's a very normal GSD behavior. I laugh too when mine does the head tilt. Have you seen the ears move when something happens in the background? I notice when he is listening or looking at me and a noise happens elsewhere, one of his ears will turn in the direction of the other sound while the other ear stays forward listening to me.


----------



## Jacek

Wolfiesmom said:


> Have you seen the ears move when something happens in the background? I notice when he is listening or looking at me and a noise happens elsewhere, one of his ears will turn in the direction of the other sound while the other ear stays forward listening to me.


I did, it's absolutely spectacular!


----------



## Franksmom

my husband always laughs because he says when you're talking to Frank and his ears tilt back, that franks tinking of a reply if he could just say it. LOL


----------



## PaddyD

Looks like the dog is saying: "If you just speak slowly I will get it! ... OK OK, one more time please!!"


----------



## bocron

I think mine is saying "WTF?" LOL.


----------



## KZoppa

this is my GSD Shelby.


----------



## Wolfiesmom

KZoppa said:


> YouTube - My curious German Shepherd
> 
> this is my GSD Shelby.


This video is adorable!!


----------



## Jax08

Definitely trying to understand.  Jax and Banshee (boxer) both do that with a new word. Especially, if it's added to a known sentence. Ask Banshee if she wants to go for a ride and she'll run you over to the door. Ask her if she wants to go to Arizona and her head tilts 90 degrees trying to figure what Arizona is.


----------



## Jacek

KZoppa said:


> YouTube - My curious German Shepherd
> 
> this is my GSD Shelby.


That's hysterical!


----------



## Lesley1905

I love the head tilt....it's so cute to see them trying to understand us!


----------



## tonkatuff81

*Shelby*

The whole head tilting thing never gets old. It's too adorable.

I want to start a petition to save that poor dog Shelby from the You Tube Video: The abuse is obvious.

1) No Beer
2) No Pillow
3) No Cell Phone
4) Not Trained in Lap Top Usage
5) Dog Whisperer not on the TV
6) Where's his Snuggie?

All kidding aside, that is a great video.


----------



## Lilie

Ha! Hubby claims that Hondo tilts his head at me because I talk too fast! Now I know that Hondo thinks what ever I am saying is very interesting and he wants badly to understand me. 

On the other hand, when hubby talks Hondo just jumps up and rushes him. That means that hubby never has anything interesting to say and Hondo just wants him to shut up! 

At least that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## KZoppa

tonkatuff81 said:


> The whole head tilting thing never gets old. It's too adorable.
> 
> I want to start a petition to save that poor dog Shelby from the You Tube Video: The abuse is obvious.
> 
> 1) No Beer
> 2) No Pillow
> 3) No Cell Phone
> 4) Not Trained in Lap Top Usage
> 5) Dog Whisperer not on the TV
> 6) Where's his Snuggie?
> 
> All kidding aside, that is a great video.


 

:rofl:... i actually think she may have gotten some brain damage from all her head tilting. lol.


----------



## KZoppa

Lilie said:


> Ha! Hubby claims that Hondo tilts his head at me because I talk too fast! Now I know that Hondo thinks what ever I am saying is very interesting and he wants badly to understand me.
> 
> On the other hand, when hubby talks Hondo just jumps up and rushes him. That means that hubby never has anything interesting to say and Hondo just wants him to shut up!
> 
> At least that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


 
sounds like an excellent and true story to me!


----------



## Larien

I love to talk to Rem because he sits there staring at me so intently while tilting his head - it's SO adorable! I'll just sit there and ramble on and on about nothing just so I can watch his little head go back and forth!


----------



## rjvamp

Veronica said:


> I wonder if GSDs can hear better than other breeds with those giant ears? It makes for a great photo op!


I love that - and I've wondered the same!


----------



## rjvamp

KZoppa said:


> :rofl:... i actually think she may have gotten some brain damage from all her head tilting. lol.


Love that video!


----------



## KZoppa

rjvamp said:


> Love that video!


 
lol thanks.


----------



## codmaster

bocron said:


> I think mine is saying "WTF?" LOL.


 
Heh! Heh! All too true!


----------



## Holmeshx2

lmao that video is hilarious love her looking at you like mom make it stop. So glad I turned the volume on so I could hear what I'm assuming was hubby's final statement about the video"s"


----------



## ZebsMommy

Head tilting is the cutest thing! Mine does it often while studying the cat. Its Like he's trying to figure her out. "WTF is that thing"? hehe


----------



## VegasResident

Whats that?










Really I cant hear you!!!


----------



## KaiserGSDLove

Some things on tv catch Kaiser's attention and he tilts his head at the tv like he's trying to figure it out. I love that


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I think we need Sage invited into this conversation.. he is afterall the MASTER OF THE HEAD TILT!!!

I honestly think that this breed does the head tilt thing more often because like someone mentioned, they are just trying to understand us. They are such an intelligent breed that their minds are always working.


----------



## Knight

bocron said:


> I think mine is saying "WTF?" LOL.


hahahahh!


----------



## sagelfn

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I think we need Sage invited into this conversation.. he is afterall the MASTER OF THE HEAD TILT!!!


:rofl: Sage says the key to good head tilting is going both ways. If you are advanced you can throw out some tongue and work the eyebrows


----------



## GSD Momma

My last GSD did the head tilt ALL the time! We just got a new pup last Friday (at 7 weeks) and she started doing it that first day! I could not even believe it... I love that GSD's are so freakin' intelligent... best...dogs...ever!


----------



## WarrantsWifey

My favorite head tilt yet of Killian!! I love the head tilt, you think with those ears, there would be no need to move your head to hear any different. LOL! <3


----------



## emsoskar

Veronica said:


> I wonder if GSDs can hear better than other breeds with those giant ears? It makes for a great photo op!


Haha! Yep, it must be those satellite dishes


----------



## emsoskar

WarrantsWifey said:


> My favorite head tilt yet of Killian!! I love the head tilt, you think with those ears, there would be no need to move your head to hear any different. LOL! <3




That is ridiculously cute!!!!


----------



## oldun

*There's always that one dog.....*

Gotta love the head tilt lol


----------



## Bonnie&Clyde

Bonnie and Clyde - in unison. "Are you talking to us????" Cracks me up !


----------



## wolfy dog

I melt when she does that. She does it more frequently when I ask her questions. I usually am the one ending the "conversation" as she can go on and on. I think she'll talk one day. GSDs, they are the best!!!!


----------



## Milliegsd

I love the head tilt! Lol double head tilt even more awesome


----------



## zetti

Milliegsd said:


> I love the head tilt! Lol double head tilt even more awesome


Aaawwwww! That is world class Team Tilting!


----------



## zetti

Bonnie&Clyde said:


> Bonnie and Clyde - in unison. "Are you talking to us????" Cracks me up !


OMG! They are so beautiful!


----------



## zetti

sagelfn said:


> :rofl: Sage says the key to good head tilting is going both ways. If you are advanced you can throw out some tongue and work the eyebrows


Sage clearly has turned head tilting pro.


----------



## Jenny720

Max upward head tilt lol! 
Luna 30 degree head tilt!


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Whaaaatttt???









Moms


----------

